# Credit Cards



## ThindeR (May 24, 2013)

What do you guys use and have and why?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (May 24, 2013)

Don't use 'em.  If I can't afford to buy something, I don't need it.


----------



## jarland (May 24, 2013)

I have an Amazon Chase card, just because I figure if I can get free stuff for doing what I'm already doing, why not?

But this...


----------



## rds100 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## qps (May 24, 2013)

For personal credit cards, check out the Fidelity American Express - 2% cash back on everything.  I've been very happy with it.  I use it pretty much like cash, as I pay off the balance each month when the statement is generated.


----------



## Chronic (May 24, 2013)

rds100 said:


> This. I pay with cash. I also have a debit card for online payments. I've never spent a single dollar i don't have and never taken any loans. And i don't plan to start doing it either.


Same here. I use a Visa Electron for all my online payments. It takes directly out of my bank account and lets me receive payments as well.


----------



## Ishaq (May 24, 2013)

Same here.

Cash. Or Visa Debit for online purchases (unless PayPal is supported)


----------



## Ivan (May 24, 2013)

Visa Debit & PayPal for online.


----------



## BK_ (May 24, 2013)

Visa for online purchases where PayPal isn't accepted.


As the others have said, I don't spend money I don't have.


----------



## NodeDeals (May 24, 2013)

I use temporary VCC which my bank allows me to create with an amount limit. These are one use mastercard and I feel quite safe using it online


----------



## Licensecart (May 24, 2013)

I have Visa Debit Cards, I don't like Credit cards.


----------



## sv01 (May 24, 2013)

I've 2 CC and I'm really happy with my cc, never reach my limit 

I use CC as source of fund for PP, because paypal don't allow debit card from my country.


----------



## ryanarp (May 24, 2013)

Currently using a PerkStreet Debit Card, and only using a credit card if I absolutely have to. Working on paying down some debts.


----------



## bizzard (May 24, 2013)

I have a Visa card, issued by SBI(State Bank of India), which I got hold of after so much trouble. Was a student that time, the bank authorities don't know how it works and the procedures to apply for one. Had to put an Fixed deposit as a security and it took all the money I had at that time.



Aldryic C said:


> If I can't afford to buy something, I don't need it.


Its not always the case. For me to make an outside country payment to purchase something, including VPS, the Debit cards don't work and I was forced to get a Credit Card.


----------



## Ree (May 24, 2013)




----------



## SeriesN (May 24, 2013)

Visa debit card (Chase bank) cause I have to have it. Cash for everyday spending. American Express prepaid for online purchase.


----------



## MannDude (May 24, 2013)




----------



## netnub (May 24, 2013)

Used to have a credit card, till some assholes carded it and charged $1000


----------



## wdq (May 24, 2013)

I am in the same boat as most of you guys. I have a bank issued Visa debit card, a PayPal account, and cash/checks. If I can't afford it, then I'm not getting it until I can.


----------



## nunim (May 24, 2013)

jarland said:


> Is a wise statement that is much greater than my justification for what is now a maxed out credit card because I am never to be trusted with money. Limit is low, not exactly a problem, but a lesson learned   This is why Ryan handles billing and I've opted not to touch it.


 

I had this problem until I got married, women are much better at the saving part...  I'm almost completely out of debt, just paying off her wedding ring now   She's a good saver but she likes nice things..


----------



## jarland (May 24, 2013)

nunim said:


> women are much better at the saving part


 

Amen to that! I got me a good one, but I know I'm a hand full


----------



## nunim (May 24, 2013)

jarland said:


> Amen to that! I got me a good one, but I know I'm a hand full


We all are   I feel lucky to have found someone who can tolerate me


----------



## mitgib (May 25, 2013)

jarland said:


> I have an Amazon Chase card, just because I figure if I can get free stuff for doing what I'm already doing, why not?
> 
> But this...
> 
> ...


Stop using the card period, free stuff isn't free when you are paying interest on what you charged, it's only free stuff when you pay the balance in full every month.  Maybe look at http://lendingclub.com to refinance the balance at a lower fixed rate and get out of the credit habit.  Once you get out of debt you can save for old age, cat food sucks 

I am also in the camp of if I cannot pay cash for something, I don't need it, well I use my PayPal debit card whenever possible as it gives me 1% cash back each month, and I can usually get about $75-100 back each month just paying bills.


----------



## earl (May 25, 2013)

I use to own a lot of credit cards but now I just have two.. one with a really low credit limit that I use for online purchases and another that i use daily cause I get points! which is great cause every month I redeem it to get free groceries.. I even use this card to pay for my morning coffee cause it has paypass better than having to look for spare change every morning .. but I never carry a balance everything is always paid in full each month..


----------



## rds100 (May 25, 2013)

earl said:


> I even use this card to pay for my morning coffee


You are a good citizen then ;-) The FBI might consider you a terrorist if you pay your morning coffee with cash.


----------



## Coastercraze (May 26, 2013)

I have a credit card and I pay it off each month. Typically I will just charge gas and food.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (May 26, 2013)

If you can be a disciplined spender (most people cannot) then a credit card can be great. I use one and pay it off each month.

The convenience (example: pay at the pump instead of going into a gas station to pay for gas), the buyer protection (if someone scams you you can always get your money back), and the rewards (cash back for monthly expenses makes them cheaper).

If you are a young person just starting out with credit cards, check out the Chase Freedom or the CitiBank Forward card.


----------



## RootNerds (May 26, 2013)

Credit Cards ain't that common here in Germany. We usually just use a bank card to pay stuff (and PayPal allows us to use our bank cards in most cases, except subscriptions). However, as there are some companies where you can only pay with a credit card, we got one recently. Was a pain in the ass though, getting a credit card as limited here.


----------



## jhadley (May 26, 2013)

1 credit and a handful of debit cards. I try to use the credit card just to work my credit score, but sometimes go over by accident, so all in all it's probably more harm that good.

Will echo what other people said about women - my missus is much better with money that I am and does a lot more with less.


----------



## jarland (May 26, 2013)

mitgib said:


> Maybe look at http://lendingclub.com


 

Thanks for the tip! I won't pretend for a second that I haven't made some bad choices, I'm just extremely thankful that the end result is manageable.


----------



## Ruchirablog (May 28, 2013)

I use a debit visa card. Internationally activated so I can make payments online until my bank balance runs out


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (May 28, 2013)

Ruchirablog said:


> I use a debit visa card. Internationally activated so I can make payments online until my bank balance runs out


 

As do I as well. One thing I fear about that, however, is if someone jacked my debit visa card's information. I would rather have them steal my credit card info which has a limit [$1000] then wipe my bank account clean.


----------



## EarthVPN (May 28, 2013)

Some providers only accept credit cards.


----------



## notFound (May 28, 2013)

EarthVPN said:


> Some providers only accept credit cards.


Credit only or debit too? If it's credit only that's a bit dumb.. Mostly everyone has a debit but not everyone has a credit, especially if you're not in the USA/UK/Aussieland/etc.


----------



## JDiggity (May 29, 2013)

@nunim if you have a wife you will always be broke, yet she will have money!

I have had 2 credit cards in my life and screwed it up both times.  I am finally getting all my old debts paid off slowly but surley.

the part that is killing me now is the 2 student loans that defaulted before I met my wife.  If I could go back and do it again, I would have never gone to college.  Then I wouldn't have any real debt.


----------



## Chronic (May 29, 2013)

WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> As do I as well. One thing I fear about that, however, is if someone jacked my debit visa card's information. I would rather have them steal my credit card info which has a limit [$1000] then wipe my bank account clean.


 You should look into setting a daily limit on your bank account and since the card is linked, to the Visa. It only takes a minute or two to change that limit if you ever find yourself in need of making a larger purchase and it might offer you some peace of mind. That and SMS notifications of larger transactions, if your bank offers it.


----------



## nunim (May 29, 2013)

24khost said:


> @nunim if you have a wife you will always be broke, yet she will have money!



She gives me some spending money every now and then..  I wanted to buy this awesome star destroyer LEGO with some of our wedding money but she was all save it blah blah blah... needless to say it all ended up in her bank account


----------



## Sonwebhost (May 30, 2013)

Visa debit card is better no payments to the bank for overdrafts or fees plus it is good for your budget you can only spend what you have...


----------

